# John Deere pricing over the years



## fouracres

Does anyone know of a web site where I can find out what LT and GT tractors John Deere offered in the past?

There is a lot of talk about how they keep their value and I am interested in tracking what has been offered and what it cost when new.

I've tried Weekend Freedom Machines, not much there but I will try their forum.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## bontai Joe

Please have a little patience with the folks at WFM. There are a few guys there that probably have better documentation than Deere does on vintage tractors, but won't have access to it until they get home. One fella's library was recently insured for over $10,000. Also that is a lot of info when you figure how many models made, over the 40 plus years Deere has been building lawn and garden tractors. For instance did you want manufacturer's list price on a 318 for all ten years produced? And then there is the optional equipment that might have come on each model.


----------



## bontai Joe

Have you checked out the model info tab at the top of WFM's page? That would give you all the models made during what years they were made up to 1992.


----------



## Sergeant

*1978 MSRP:*

1978 JD Models MSRP:
100LT $1,395 w/ 34inch Deck
208 $1,650. w/ out Deck.
210 $1,995. w/ out Deck.
212 $2,095. w/ out Deck. 
214 $2,195. w/ out Deck.
312 $2,395. w/ out Deck.
316 $2,795. w/ out Deck.
400 $4,215. w/ out Deck.
What Model Years Are you looking For. If I can be of any further help let me know.


----------



## fouracres

Bontai Joe

You raise a good point, I asked for a lot of information. My best scource may be to go to our local JD dealer.

Sergeant

Thanks for the information from 1978.

Snowing pretty hard for the next few days on the east end of Lake Ontario, bored and looking for a project.

The whole story behind this thread is that I get asked for my opinion on LT/GT purchases all of the time. With my job, I travel the world and meet a lot of people. Within 15 minutes we are talking about yards and mowing. I can't help it and it drives my wife crazy. One of John Deere's selling points is the re-sale value. This is a fact and I wanted to have some actual numbers to pass along. I realize that re-sale values are regional.

Another reason I asked for this information is that our primary mower is STILL a 1995? 16/46 Saber. With the L series available, lots of people want to know if they are worth it. First I tell them to buy from a dealer. Then I tell them that our intro JD mower has been worth it (at least 900 hours that I know of although I did find out last year that our son used to drive it down the road and mow his girlfriends horse pasture when I was overseas and my wife out shopping). My only complaint is that if I had spent the extra money back then and gotten what I should have for our yard, I would not be buying a new GT this spring.

So, if I could get JD's product line (including the Sabres) for 1995 (prices and hp/decks available) I could get an idea as to how what I should have bought is actually holding up today.

The one thing that I try to tell people is that an L series will do the job (with proper maintenance and a dry storage location), but that they will not retain that new tractor feel for more that 4 or 5 years (if your lucky). Our Sabre started to feel pretty old this past season.

We take good care of our tractors and mowers but the low cost of the intro JD lines means that the quality of materials is lower than the more expensive tractors. The less you spend today, the quicker you will be looking for a replacement. The L series has a lot of the same options as the LT, LX and GT tractors, but they don't have the same quality in the finished product. JD tries to make the L series look like is more expensive siblings but the feel can not be reproduced.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## bontai Joe

I'll pass this along for what it is worth. I bought my 1978 Deere 316 in March of 1979 with a 47" mower deck and 54" wide hydraulic snow plow for around $3250 total (I don't remember the exact price, but it was a decent deal on a 1978 leftover). I used it to operate a part time lawn business cutting on average, 7-10 acres of grass a week (26 week season in my area) for over 5 years. I still have the tractor and it has cut my mom's 1.3 acre lawn for the past 17 years. It has the original engine, no tranny problems, been repainted by me, 3rd seat, and less than $1000 in repairs and parts including a new mower deck, front tires, batteries, filters, hydro fluid, 1 carb rebuild, etc. I have well over 2000 hours on this machine, maybe over 2500 by now, on a splash lubed cast iron block single cyl. Kohler using "dino" oil. Were the engine to die tomorrow, I'd rebuild it. Were I forced to sell it, I wouldn't take a nickle under $2000 (including the snow plow), and probably ask for more. I bought a 1986 Deere 316 in rough shape for $1000 a couple of years ago, and the engine went south, so I dropped a new $1500 motor in it because I expect the rest of the tractor to last another 25 years. The Deere tractors from the beginning in 1963 to the mid 1990's were actually over designed in my opinion. The 300 series of today does not match the capabilities of the 318 that stopped production in 1992. The new 300s are good machines, but not being able to use a front loader, hydraulic lift AND angle a 54" front blade, no back-hoe available, no ditch digger available, no post hole drill available, plus lighter frames, show that price became an issue. Well, that's my 2 cents on why old Deeres hold their value


----------



## Sergeant

*1995 Msrp and 2004 Values of those JD's*

Sabre Models 
1338GS $1,499 13hp 38inch deck Gear/ Gas. $450.00 current value
1538HS $1,799 15hp 38inch deck Hydro/ Gas. $540.00 Current Value 
1546GS $1,899 15hp 46inch deck Gear/ Gas. $530.00 Current Value
1646HS $2,099 16hp 46inch deck Hydro/ Gas. $630.00 Current Value

JD Models
STX38 $1,999 12.5hp 38inch deck Gear/ Gas. $570.00 Current Value
STX38 $2,399 12.5hp 38inch deck Hydro/ Gas. $690.00 Current Value 
STX46 $2,499 14hp 46inch deck Gear/ Gas. $720.00 Current Value
STX46 $2,899 14hp 46inch deck Hydro/ Gas. $840.00 Current Value 

LX172 $3,299 14hp 38inch deck Gear/ Gas. $990.00 Current Value
LX176 $3,999 14hp 44inch deck Hydro/ Gas. $1,200 Current Value
LX178 $4,499 15hp 44inch deck Hydro/ Gas. $1,350 Current Value
LX188 $4,799 17hp 48inch deck Hydro/ Gas. $1,140 Current Value 

GT242 $4,099 14hp 38inch deck Gear/ Gas. $1,360 Current Value
GT262 $4,549 17hp 44inch deck Gear/ Gas. $1,550 Current Value
GT275 $4,999 17hp 48inch deck Hydro/ Gas. $1,700 Current Value

325 $5,949 17hp 44inch deck Hydro/ Gas. $2,200 Current Value 
345 $6,999 18hp 48inch deck Hydro/ Gas. $2,590 Current Value

425 $8,699 20hp 54inch deck Hydro/ Gas. $3,220 Current Value
425 $9,199 20hp 60inch deck Hydro/ Gas. $3,400 Current Value
425AWS $9,699 20hp 54inch deck Hydro/ Gas. $3,590 Current Value
425AWS $10,199 20hp 60inch deck Hydro/ Gas. $3,770 Current Value
445 $9,499 22hp 54inch deck Hydro/ Gas. $3,520 Current Value
445 $9,999 22hp 60inch deck Hydro/ Gas. $3,700 Current Value
455 $10.709 22hp54inch deck Hydro/ Diesel. $3,960 Current Value
455 $11,209 22hp 60inch deck Hydro/ Diesel. $4,140 Current Value
455AWS $11,709 22hp 54inch deck Hydro/ Diesel. $4,330 Current Value
455AWS $12,209 22hp 60inch deck Hydro/ Diesel. $4,520 Current Value

GX75 RER $1,859 9hp 30inch deck Gear 5spd/Gas. $500.00 Current Value
SRX75 RER $2,219 9hp 30inch deck Gear 5 Variable/Gas. $600.00 Current Value
GX95 RER $2,164 12.5hp 30inch deck Gear 5spd/Gas. $580.00 Current Value

F510 Front Mower $4,859 14hp 38inch deck Hydro/Gas. $1,650 Current Value
F525 Front Mower $5,519 17hp 48inch deck Hydro/Gas. $1,880 Current Value

At then end of each Machine I Put the current 2004 Blue Book Good-Average Condition High Value. For the Excellent Value add 15% to each of those values at the end of each Machine. I hope this Helps answer some of your Questions fouracres. The Blue Book Values are Good until 01April2005 when the new Blue Book is published.


----------



## guest

hey fouracres... 

how you been? did you ever get a tractor? i seem to recall you were looking at a JD 245 vs a prestige (I think) a while back.. waiting till you were done travelling??... did you ever pull the trigger and get one?


----------



## fouracres

Sergeant

Thanks, wish I had your rescources to work with. I bet that if I had spent double in '95 I would probably still be happy and ready for another 5 years.

simple_john

I've been home for a couple of months helping my wife give Hospice Care to her parents. Sad to say that it is over with. Tough holiday season.

On a happier note, my wife still loves the Prestige. Same old problem, she sat on a Legacy last week. Could be worse although we do have a Honda RT5000 that is a mini Legacy and it runs just fine. We use the RT for snowblowing, it is a rough ride mowing 4 acres of old pasture land.

All I wanted was power steering and a 54" deck. Looks like more bang for the buck by going to Simplicity, the GX's are too much more money. Lots of old Simplicitys still runing.

I have located 3 dealers and one of them also carries the MF line. Trying to decide if we want to go with the 2800 or 2900 so that it will match the red Honda. Yah I know, problems, problems!

Snowing a lot this year and all I can think about is mowing, grin. Planning how to get some descent stripes around our big pond. Probably have to wait until mid to late May for the ground to dry out from the snow. We've had to snowblow on Mother's Day...

Thanks for the help guys and I will let you know when we get the new tractor.

Bill


----------

